# New additions



## troy (Oct 26, 2016)

2 hangis and a concolor, there are still some people in the orchid world who like me hahaha, tony from lets talk plants has some good stuff, thanks tony!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Healthy looking. Good luck with them.


----------



## troy (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2016)

Why would anybody not like you??? I like you.


----------



## troy (Oct 26, 2016)

I meant it as kind of a joke, in writing it looks kind of rigid, I'll change it, thanks angela, you are a sweet person


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2016)

He doesn't like you, you pay him! :evil: Nice, good luck.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 27, 2016)

Tony and Chris are awesome. I just picked up some plants from their open house this past weekend.


----------



## troy (Oct 27, 2016)

I missed their open house, went to my gmpas memorial.... I really like dennis and zxye and all them, I was really bumbed!!!


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats! Some of my faves.


----------

